# AMVA Monitors Vs. IPS Monitors



## summers (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi all,

I am planning to buy a monitor 23" - 24" probably. Can anyone suggest whether to go for AMVA Monitors or an IPS monitor.

Mostly to be used for Movies, Casual gaming and general purpose work at home.


----------



## yochan (Jul 13, 2012)

Ips monitors way better than amva
Go for dell or asus


----------

